# Sinister Showed Aggression!



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm not sure if you'd call this protection or not, so this is the story and you can decide what to call it.

Last night I took Sin for his nightly walk. We're gone anywhere from a hour to an hour and a half. After our walk we were in my driveway about to go in and my neighbor calls us over to talk. I can never remember his name :thinking: so in this story we will call him Mark. So I am standing there talking to Mark and he is petting Sin. These 2 crackheads come walking down the alley and got really close to us, one of them started to ask if Sin was friendly and before I could even answer him (I was about to say no he is not friendly, I dont need random strangers knowing he is friendly in my neighborhood, especially crackheads), Sin starts growling, then starts barking, this wasn't his normal bark, it was alot of barks and they were fast if that makes any sense, spit starts coming out of his mouth and his hair is up, he's showing his teeth, he is trying to pull me and is lunging at them (they were not close enough to get bit) I couldn't believe what I was seeing! Sin is a kitten, a big baby for Petes Sake! He has never met a stranger before, he loves everyone. The crackheads were like stunned, I yelled at them several times to keep moving. Finally they get far enough away and Sin stops barking, Mark goes "Holy ****, what a good boy! Well at least now we know Sin will tell you protect you and inform you when he doesn't like someone or feels that they are a threat." 

All I can say is I felt so proud of him, I felt safe and I honestly think that he was protecting me. He got more hugs, kisses and treats last night than he usually gets.


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

isn't it amazing how dogs can read energy?

(I don't mean to sound like cesar. lol)


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I believe dogs can sense things. My Sam is the biggest lover boy, every stranger is his friend.  But there has been a few times where he has growled and barked at someone suspicious. He also alerted me one night (in the middle of the night) when my neighbor's car tires where being slashed.  He woke me up with a low but steady growl.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

My dad likes calling it protection drive and pretty much every GSD has it. Even Yukon has it and he brought up the courage to growl at a stranger at night.


----------



## txbwj (May 2, 2010)

Good for Sinister, amazing how well our GSD can feel our apprehension and act on that.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Good for Sin! It must make you feel just a little more at ease knowing he has your back. I think he was protecting you. He sensed something about the crack heads and wanted to let them know that he was having none of it. What a good boy! :wub:


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Good boy SIN!!!!!!! 
Ace is a freaking baby! He is just a big lug. Silly boy. But I have no doubt that he would protect me if I needed it. I don't blame you for not wanting to tell people he is nice. I would want to keep them guessing.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Seriously you guys have no idea how good it made me feel, I mean I always thought that Sin would protect me if he had to but seeing it gave me a huge relief! I am so proud of him, my hero :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Good for Sin! It must make you feel just a little more at ease knowing he has your back. I think he was protecting you. He sensed something about the crack heads and wanted to let them know that he was having none of it. What a good boy! :wub:


He was saying "No way, crack is whack." :nono:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSD MOM said:


> Good boy SIN!!!!!!!
> Ace is a freaking baby! He is just a big lug. Silly boy. But I have no doubt that he would protect me if I needed it. I don't blame you for not wanting to tell people he is nice. I would want to keep them guessing.


In my neighborhood the "bad guys" see him and are scared of him and I love it that way. I dont need them knowing he is friendly otherwise my house would get broken in to. The neighbors that I like are good people and we look out for each other and they know Sin is friendly and he likes them but now my neighbor can pass the word around that Sin will not tolerate weirdos in my neighborhood and that he will protect his mommy if he needs to.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Most of the time when people post about their dogs "protecting", I cringe as it usually is fear aggression, the dog reacting inapropriately to other dogs, little girls in pony-tails, or harmless neighbours coming too close to "their" (ahem!) fence line.

But in this case, I really think Sin acted appropriately!!! The fast, sharp barks are aggression barks (not fear), though he did hackle, he is only 16 months, still a pup. He most certainly could sense that something was "off" with these people and immediatly calmed down when they were gone. 

Good for you, and good for Sin!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

What a good boy Sin! Hope he had steak for dinner as well as all those extra cuddles!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

bianca said:


> What a good boy Sin! Hope he had steak for dinner as well as all those extra cuddles!


No steak but he did get string cheese and a doggie dental bone, hahahaha


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> Most of the time when people post about their dogs "protecting", I cringe as it usually is fear aggression, the dog reacting inapropriately to other dogs, little girls in pony-tails, or harmless neighbours coming too close to "their" (ahem!) fence line.


Agreed. There is definitely a difference between fear and protection and I don't know where people get the idea that when a dog growls at a little girl that the dog is "protecting" them.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Most of the time when people post about their dogs "protecting", I cringe as it usually is fear aggression, the dog reacting inapropriately to other dogs, little girls in pony-tails, or harmless neighbours coming too close to "their" (ahem!) fence line.
> 
> But in this case, I really think Sin acted appropriately!!! The fast, sharp barks are aggression barks (not fear), though he did hackle, he is only 16 months, still a pup. He most certainly could sense that something was "off" with these people and immediatly calmed down when they were gone.
> 
> Good for you, and good for Sin!


X2!

Normaly, I would have think that it may was fearful agression, especially during night because their vision is no good, but in this case, I beleive Sin sensed something wrong with those people, glad to see she took good decision


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Agreed. There is definitely a difference between fear and protection and I don't know where people get the idea that when a dog growls at a little girl that the dog is "protecting" them.


 People love the idea of protection! Why not!? All dogs in film are so intelligent and will die for their owners, why not in real life? I do not think that way. 99% of time, Phenix is acting fearfull, I know it, I do not think, at this stage and with his background, that he will protect me. I hope it will change lool!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Good Boy Sin!!!! And good job for teaching him to see the difference!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Good boy!

I believe they know when someone is a threat.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

It shocked me, I mean this dog acts like a totally baby, I was very impressed and thrilled that he felt he should protect me. 

I just love this dog to death. I wish everyone could meet him.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Sin would make the perfect man. Good looking, playful, loyal but when you get in a pinch, he is all protection!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Sin would make the perfect man. Good looking, playful, loyal but when you get in a pinch, he is all protection!


hahaha!


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

That's so great that he did that!
I love how dogs just know when something doesn't feel right!

I was walking my male (mix) one night and we were in the neighbor's yard, and some guy walked up on the street (we were about 20 feet up the driveway) and the man started asking if I liked movies and if I wanted to buy some bootleg movies from him. I said 'no thankyou' in a tone that should have read 'go away'. The entire time my dog was standing with his head lowered a bit, super alert and just staring at the man and all the hair on his back was raised up at this point; and after I said 'no thank you' my dog let out a low, deep growl as if to say 'don't come any closer' and he just held his ground. The guy finally walked away and after we both watched him walk a fair distance down the street my dog looked up at me like he was asking if he did a good job. I told him what a great dog he was and gave him lots of love for that!
I was so proud of him for that! I know if it came down to it he would protect me -- sounds like Sinister would do the same thing for you!. It is interesting with my dog because as a puppy he was skiddish of men and would hide behind me, I'm glad that he is not confident and protective of me. He's also a huge baby, and pretty much everybody's best friend.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

We were discussing doggies at the stables and someone mentioned their family had a german shepherd when she was a kid; this dog loved everyone. One day her Dad brought home a friend from work, a perfectly nice guy-and this dog just went beserk, snapping, snarling, barking. He absolutely refused to back down and let this man in the door. Family was embarrassed, took the friend out to dinner apologized etc, but understandably man turned down any future invitations to come over. 

About five years later, good friend got arrested for molesting kids in his neighborhood. 

Jelpy


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jelpy said:


> We were discussing doggies at the stables and someone mentioned their family had a german shepherd when she was a kid; this dog loved everyone. One day her Dad brought home a friend from work, a perfectly nice guy-and this dog just went beserk, snapping, snarling, barking. He absolutely refused to back down and let this man in the door. Family was embarrassed, took the friend out to dinner apologized etc, but understandably man turned down any future invitations to come over.
> 
> About five years later, good friend got arrested for molesting kids in his neighborhood.
> 
> Jelpy


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

We (DH and I) were out camping with friends in the mountains this past weekend when a camper from another nearby site dropped by at 11:00-11:30pm asking if we had any change to pay the groundskeeper for registration. Miya was eyeballing the guy the entire time and DH later mentioned that her hackles were up as well. The guy just lingered a touch too long for my liking and something was off but I can't say what it was. Under normal circumstances, Miya is a love bug that can't hold her licker when we introduce her to new friends, like the aunt, uncle and cousin of our camp mates that dropped by the next day at the campsite.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

trish07 said:


> People love the idea of protection! Why not!? All dogs in film are so intelligent and will die for their owners, why not in real life? I do not think that way. 99% of time, Phenix is acting fearfull, I know it, I do not think, at this stage and with his background, that he will protect me. I hope it will change lool!


Same here. I don't know if Yukon would protect me if he was alone with me. If both, Zenzy and Yukon were with me and something happened, than yes, he'd team up with Zenzy. Seen it first hand but together they are always stronger.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

I think, for my dog at least, that my dog's reaction has a lot to do with how I feel in a situation. When people have walked up to us on the street or at the soccer fields he always has a good reaction, wants to sniff and say hello (although two seconds later couldn't care less about them) but he'll stand there and let them pet him. But when I have an unfavorable reaction to somebody that has walked up he's a bit more tentative about going up and sniffing them to 'check them out' he'll more or less stand farther back and just stretch his body out to try to smell them from a distance or he'll just stand there and watch them.

Althouh when he's off-leash he does seem to act more timid when going up to meet people. He's generally always fine at the soccer fields when he's on his leash and close to me. We sees most of the same people, mainly guys, and they'll come say hi to him and pet him and he loves it. But when I let him off-leash and it's a little dark out he gets a little tentative about walking up to a group of guys, even if he has met all of them multiple times. They've called him over before and he got about 5 feet from them and decided it was a better idea to come back to me and go ahead and get in the car...not sure why he does that. And he did the same thing over at an elementary school, my dog and my aunt/uncle's dog were running around and there were a group of teenagers (all male) and my aunt/uncle's dog went straight up and said 'hi', my dog got about 5 feet from them and looked at them for a few minutes with his body sort of stretched out (like he does when he's trying to sniff something he's unsure about) and then he immediately came closer to where I was and didn't go back over near them. Any idea why he acts that way off-leash, but is fine on leash?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Good Boy Sin!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder about not letting everyone thing the dog is friendly. I tend to forget that.

I work at a courthouse and brought my dog to work for a bit last week. When we were leaving a guy in the lobby said, "Holy ****!" LOL - my pup was 15 weeks old!  Crackheads!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My neighbors puppy is not yet 5 months old and that puppy is gigantic!!! He is going to get alot bigger than my 16 month old GSD and he weighs 77 pounds and is 28' inches at the shoulder


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

shilo will growl and bark at strangers, but as soon as they get close she is a baby, i actually dont belive she would ever do that :/


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Good boy Sin. I know crackheads. I can't stand them the way they move, act, talk, and jus in genral how they are makes me sick. You can spot one from along way off, jus look for the skinny jumpy fidgity rats. 4in knew that they were up to no good probably by there smell alone. Chemical and BO stink. My DH is a recovering addict. And he has one friend who WONT give up that he quit. He shows up at our house randomly usually on the weekends and always with a diff carload of crackheads. We have told him over and over DO NOT BRING PEOPLE WE DONT KNOW TO OUR HOUSE! I have told him my self not to come over that Bella does not like strangers (fear aggressin I'm working on this and she's doing better) and she has gone for him several times. Once I was even holding her Collar and she lunged for him. She rus from everyone else. MAYBE she can pickup how much I HATE him. My DH is 8yrs clean. He don't need it waved in his face! He's made wonderful progress. When Bella Lunged it was all I could do to not let her have him and cheering her on. But that would have been counter produtive to working with her fear aggressin. I'm happy for you that Sin will keep the crackheads away. And there's a differance in addicts and crackheads the crackheads are happy and don't want help. A addact jus needs help and LOTS of support and wants to be clean. I'm sure your house will be avoided even more now that you have a violent killer on your hands. :wub: and what a handsome killer he is.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Same here. I don't know if Yukon would protect me if he was alone with me. If both, Zenzy and Yukon were with me and something happened, than yes, he'd team up with Zenzy. Seen it first hand but together they are always stronger.


 hahah maybe I should get a team mate for Phenix


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

trish07 said:


> hahah maybe I should get a team mate for Phenix


I'm getting another male GSD next year and all I can say is Crackheads beware because now you'll have double the trouble!


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I'm getting another male GSD next year and all I can say is Crackheads beware because now you'll have double the trouble!


 Hahahah!!! Yeah I know...I won't get an other dog before we get our own home and maybe our first baby.....2 dogs it's a lot of time, even if I want 2, 3 or 4 other dogs lol, I know it's not possible at the moment....but Uh....I wish!!!!


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

Good Boy, Sin!!! I take many walks with my two GSD, sometimes when it is dark .... and while my male looks scarier, it is my female who is quick to stare at someone, and position herself in front of me. I agree, I think they can sense danger and will act accordingly. 
I once had someone try to sell me an alarm system --- this was after my two came to the door....and made him jump off the porch. I told him I already have one!!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> Agreed. There is definitely a difference between fear and protection and I don't know where people get the idea that when a dog growls at a little girl that the dog is "protecting" them.


Very true! 

And that fast stacatto bark is a real sign or protectivness! I have only sen Baron (2 1/2 yo male GSD) use it a few times in his life. Once in a local park when this wierd teenager came toward us from his group of wierd teenagers at another table. When the kid was about 15' away he asks me " Is he friendly?". Funny question since he is doing his best imitation of a K9 dog.

Most of the time, and even just a few minutes earlier as we were walking down the path way; Baron wants to visit with everyone he sees coming toward him and maybe get a pat or better a treat!


----------



## ElvisP (May 19, 2010)

Way to go, Sinister!!! It is so great to get an experience like that because you always wonder if the "chips were down" would my GSD protect. My former GSD, King, was a 125 lb monster and but he was so nice. I always wondered if he would protect his family and, thankfully, we never had to answer that question. 

An experience like this builds your confidence that you are doing the right things ... meaning, great socialization but obviously Sin knows when to turn it on. Giving the dogs enough points of reference to determine who has good intentions and who doesn't. :toasting:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

When I was a kid in the 60's, my parents had a big party, and all the guests were greeted at the front door by my parents and our very well-mannered black & silver GSD, Haley. 

One of the guests didn't come through the front door, instead he came through the garage. Haley spent the entire evening with her eyes glued to him. Every time he got up, she got up. She never growled or showed any aggression towards him, but she certainly wasn't going to let the guy who didn't come in the correct door go unchecked!

When people used to ask me if my Doberman would bite, I would always answer "Only if she thinks you are going to hurt me or her".


----------



## Catori (Jul 5, 2010)

Way to go Sin! A well socialized shepherd can tell a friend from foe, and a true shepherd will act accordingly. My friend's step dad is a real...not nice person and one time when a party was ending and parents were arriving to take my friends home, Lucky was greeting everyone for kisses and pats on the head until this guy showed up. Lucky instantly put herself between me and this guy and barking rapidly and showing her teeth (no hackles no growls) until he left. They can definitely tell when someone isn't right, whether their under the influence of something or just a straight up mean person.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

GO SIN!! This reminds me of when I was walking Tanner, it was the time the elementary school got out and this little girl was walking was walking in front of us and some creep got out of this creepy old van and started following her. Tanner's ears perked up and his hair started rising on his back and he let out a huge bark and growled and barked again. The dude turned around and saw Tanner and immediately ran and jumped back in his creeper van and took off. Needless to say, the guy never came back.lol.

It must be a black GSD thing.lol. I thought you were getting a female?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> GO SIN!! This reminds me of when I was walking Tanner, it was the time the elementary school got out and this little girl was walking was walking in front of us and some creep got out of this creepy old van and started following her. Tanner's ears perked up and his hair started rising on his back and he let out a huge bark and growled and barked again. The dude turned around and saw Tanner and immediately ran and jumped back in his creeper van and took off. Needless to say, the guy never came back.lol.
> 
> *It must be a black GSD thing.lol. I thought you were getting a female?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I was going to get a female because I thought I had to. I really, really do not want a female. After talking to a couple of people and talking to my breeder he said that if I have a male dog that is good with other males and females and he is not dominant then I could get another male. Sin's best friend is a male GSD 6 months older than him.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I was car-jacked about 5 years ago and fought the guy off, ( I know, everyone said I was stupid, but it was my brand new truck with my 5,000. silver show saddle in it) but anyway, that experience changed the way I do a LOT of things, I never go out at night without my female German Shepherd with me, even if I am meeting friends for dinner, because she has proven time and again that she will challenge an 1100. pound horse that has attacked me, I sold a mare a few months ago and this woman came with her sons to pick the horse up, these guys were creepy and something inside told me they were trouble, there was a lot of cash involved and I am a single woman living alone in a very isolated rural area, I let my 3 German Shepherds loose with me and this visibly bothered the kids, they kept asking if they bit, I said you have nothing to worry about as long as you don't lay a hand on me, my female was glued to my side, and just watched these guys, I know she sensed my uneasiness, they left with no incidence, but I honestly feel if the dogs were not with me they may have pulled something, it was just something in their eyes, anyway, it's why I have multiple German Shepherds, my complete piece of mind.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Sounds like you had a good idea!

Our own female GSD once kept a VERY pushy salesman out of the house when he became very determined to force his foot in the door when my wife was home alone and said she wasn't interested in whatever he was selling. Amazing what a low but loud growl and move toward the door can do to change someone's mind!


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

I think everyone who owns a GSD always wonders if their dog would step up to the plate if circumstances required it. And now you know. What a good feeling.

My current pup is still in the moosey goosey goofball stage so I wouldn't count on her to do anything but trip me up. She does bark, but it's hackles raised and fear based. She sounds like a redbone hound. LOL

My old GSD was a serious natured dog who meant business. When we lived in a rural area she sent more than a few supposed salesmen packing. Only once in her life did she fall over a stranger who came to do some work on the house. I KNEW he was a good guy.

I'll even trust my dog's instincts over my own, once I know how she'll react.


----------



## Capone (Jul 14, 2010)

My kids always wanted a GSD to protect them. ( home alone kinda thing) but our 7 1/2 month puppy loves everyone. I keep telling my kids he will know when protection is needed and they don't believe me:crazy: I cannot wait till they read your story I had GSDs all my childhood that would bite first and then wonder if you were nice. Glad to have it this way. Great job SIN


----------

